

Ask HN: Would your company use this, too? - davez

A lot of managers don't thank their employees enough. I built a product for my company that helps managers give "props/thanks" to employees. When employees get to a certain amount, then can redeem cool stuff: 5 props gets you a 6-pack during work, 20 gets you a steak lunch with the boss, etc.<p>I'm considering building it out and making it awesome. What do you think? Thanks in advance.
======
redspark
I agree with Toph, validate with customers.

If I was managing more than 10 people I would use something like that. Not
sure if/how much I would pay though. You may not get companies to sign off,
but good managers are always trying to reward employees and encourage good
behavior.

------
Toph
There are a few companies that have internal reward systems like this that
I've come across in the past. Usually bigger size companies. You'll have to
try and validate this with target customers to see if there is enough of a
need for this to be a real business.

------
kaolinite
A company giving out rewards for good work? They exist??

Serious response: my company wouldn't, not a chance (as you may have gathered
by my not-so-serious response!). Great idea though.

~~~
davez
Ha! That's sad. Sorry to hear that. That's one fear I have -- that too many
companies simply wouldn't care to use this because there are supposedly "50
people lining up behind you if you quit".

Do you think your management could ever be convinced to use something like
this?

~~~
kaolinite
In my case it's not that there are 50 people lining up behind me, it's that
there aren't really many other companies to go to. That said, the staff
turnover is incredibly poor. I would leave too if there was somewhere decent
to go to, nearby.

As for whether they could be convinced to use it, probably. However 3 months
later they still wouldn't have signed up ;-).

Other companies though - definitely. It's a great idea but it won't fit in
with the more 'traditional' companies. Still make it though!

